# Internship advice



## MM9232 (Aug 2, 2011)

I recently received an email through my school stating that a local consulting firm was looking for interns for the last few weeks before school starts. I sent in my resume/cover letter/references and heard back from them almost immediately. I spoke with the president of the company over then phone, set up a meeting in person for a few days later. Basically what happened was a company approached the firm with a last minute project, as they are a smaller company they where short on engineers for the job. During my meeting with the president he said the company that approached them was currently awaiting approval from corporate to fund the project. We met last Friday and the orientation was supposed to start tomorrow, however he said he had no idea when they would hear back from the company. My question is given that it is now Tuesday, would i be out of line to email him and see if anything has happened? This would be my first internship so i lack experience in this area. Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 3point5 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wait until Thursday at 3pm to call. I would call rather than email. There are all kinds of hiccups like this so don't overthink it.


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've see lots of last-minute projects take 3 months to make it through contracting/legal/procurement processes. Most large organizations (gov, corp or private) have a lot of hoops to go through in order to spend money. Check back with them 1-2 times per week, unless they tell you to stop calling.


----------

